# beavertail osprey specs



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How many bodies do you need to fit. My boat is rated for 6 and that's why I bought it I have 4 grandsons who I am teaching to fly fish and read the flats


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

just have a family of 4 and want to be legit on the water?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

wanting to know if its a 3 person or 4 person max boat


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Why don't you ask the BT factory, or go to their website and it should be listed there.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

ok anyone else?


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

I think my BTX was 4 persons, but those boats are not made for that.

Find the max of a 18 waterman and you will have your answer.

I should mention, 4 on those boats is pushing it unless your in safe, calm waters.


----------



## PLAYIN_HOOKY (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a 2009 Osprey, it's rated for 4 persons with a max weight of 700lbs. I run 3 adults and full gear 33-35mph, the skiff handles the chop well and it's very dry. Hope this helps ...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I assume you are looking to buy this boat? Can you not go see it or ask seller? I ask because np my 2006 B2 came with one rating plague and I was sent two others in the mail with different ratings. So it is possible it changes from original design and modifications.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

My pontoon boat is rated for 18 people and that's why I bought it. I've been teaching the trailer park to cook hot dogs and read the currents to noodle for cats. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think you need a Flats Boat if you want to Handel 4 people. Skiffs are not designed to handle much more than 2. You may want to loo at Hewes, Maverick or Action Craft


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> My pontoon boat is rated for 18 people and that's why I bought it. I've been teaching the trailer park to cook hot dogs and read the currents to noodle for cats. Hope this answers your question.


Yes. Thanks, that answers most of my questions. What kinda draft numbers are you getting, fully loaded with 18 anglers and gear? Also, how is it on the pole? I imagine it poles like a dream. Am I correct in assuming this?


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Osprey is very similar to the B2, which I own. I had 4 grown men on it a few weeks ago. It definitely performs better with 2 or 3, but still didn't have much trouble with 4 in calm waters. Haven't tested it with that load in rough waters and don't really plan on it unless I have to. Good luck if you're looking to purchase one.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok old post but mine says 550 x 4 passengers anyone else have diffrent?seems a bit on the low side.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Check you PM.


----------

